# Stereo Speakers Suggestions?



## Maban (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm no audiophile but I do enjoy quality audio. Right now I'm using some cheap hand-me-downs so anything would be an improvement. I'm looking for Stereo/2.1 speakers around $100 but if it's worth it I could possibly go up to $200.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 8, 2016)

Keep hearing good things about Klipse so, http://www.ebay.com/itm/Klipsch-Pro...735212?hash=item3d01889c6c:g:b90AAOSwNyFWe6Wn

Only other thing i could say if you want a little more, would be to buy a secondhand AV with some secondhand speakers like Polk and see if you could get a sub too but thinking it be over your budget.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 8, 2016)

Yeah, Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 is about the best available for that price.  Just make sure you have a home for that subwoofer.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 8, 2016)

Klipsch have always been the best bang for the buck set period.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 8, 2016)

Had mine for like 10 years. They still kick ass


----------



## Kursah (Apr 8, 2016)

Best sound you'll get for $100 is probably the Klipsch...if you can spend 3-4 though...you could do much much better. AVR + Pioneer/Polk speakers + Dayton 10" powered subwoofer = audio profit.  I run a Denon AVR-1613, the older Pioneer SB21's (not nearly as good as the 22's...I set my mom up with the 22's and am jealous every time) and a Dayton SUB100 (the 2010 model)...and I gotta say to this day it still sounds good, pounds...shit can shake the house. I initially started with a Dayton Class-T amp...lasted about 1-year before it fried itself. If you don't want a big receiver/speaker/sub combo...then again I'd go Klipsch...or if you want smaller with big sound, pick up some used Logitech X-230's...I still have mine from over 10 years ago (refurbished for that matter), and they sound amazing for their size...I'm constantly blown away compared to many other PC-grade speakers. 

You'll be happy spending $100, you'll be happy spending $400...dunno if $200 will net you much more though...I'd save up at that point honestly or go hit up the yard sales and pawn shops...pick up an old receiver and speakers for cheap...old audio hardware can sound damn good...just gotta know what to look for and not want modern features like HDMI passthrough, digital radio, wireless network stuff (meh)...but the power output can be far cleaner and more potent than a lot of low to mid-grade modern receiver amps. 

So depending on how much you enjoy quality audio, this could turn out to be quite the project in a good and bad way.


----------



## Maban (Apr 8, 2016)

Wasn't expecting a unanimous answer. I have a friend that can get me a set for cheap. Thanks everyone!


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 8, 2016)

I owned the original Klipsch promedia 4.1 for years before my AC unit started leaking water into the sub and blew it up. Very good for the money and sound wonderful. They don't have the power of say a nice receiver and speakers but for a bedroom or small office they work well.


----------



## Moofachuka (Apr 8, 2016)

Audioengine A5+ I have are pretty good as well 

Edit: nvm they over your budget... I bought them when they first came out for $270CDN man they're so expensive now...

Edit2:  Kanto's pretty good and I think it's within your price range


----------



## dirtyferret (Apr 8, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Keep hearing good things about Klipse so, http://www.ebay.com/itm/Klipsch-Pro...735212?hash=item3d01889c6c:g:b90AAOSwNyFWe6Wn
> 
> Only other thing i could say if you want a little more, would be to buy a secondhand AV with some secondhand speakers like Polk and see if you could get a sub too but thinking it be over your budget.



I've owned mine for 6-7 years (maybe more) but they are the best sounding computer speakers I have owned.


----------



## Maban (Apr 13, 2016)

Received them today. The one speaker that works sounds so much better than what I was using. The other one is useless. It sounds great though so I'm definitely getting a replacement not a refund.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 13, 2016)

Which one does?  The one without the control module?  The only flaw in the speakers is that balance has issues when the volume is set really low on the control module.

A few things to try:
1) double check that the stereo audio cable is fully inserted at both ends.  If it is only partially inserted, one of the speakers will not have audio.  The cable jacket can prevent it from fully inserted on some designs--you may have to buy a cable that is thinner.
2) try turning the volume in the computer down to 50% or less then turning it up on the control module to compensate.
3) set the subwoofer to the mark built on it.
4) Make sure balance is set to the center in the computer volume settings.
5) Make sure the speakers are set to "stereo" for the device in Sound Properties.
6) Make sure the cables are fully inserted--especially to the speaker that isn't working.


----------



## Frick (Apr 13, 2016)

Was gonna say go for studio monitors, but you already got them.


----------



## Maban (Apr 13, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Which one does?  The one without the control module?  The only flaw in the speakers is that balance has issues when the volume is set really low on the control module.
> 
> A few things to try:
> 1) double check that the stereo audio cable is fully inserted at both ends.  If it is only partially inserted, one of the speakers will not have audio.  The cable jacket can prevent it from fully inserted on some designs--you may have to buy a cable that is thinner.
> ...


The problem was the speaker itself. The driver didn't produce any sound at all and the tweeter (is that the right term?) was incredibly quiet and made very audible pops. I did try all these potential fixes. Nothing helped.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 13, 2016)

"Pops" are usually the amplifier which is located in the subwoofer.  Unfortunately, you can't swap the channels to test the satellite itself.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 13, 2016)

Bad luck I guess. Well I am not a fan of active speakers really... 

I would chose two way vintage full range 6-8 inch paper cone speaker + tweeter over any rubber one for a small room... maybe redo the coffi... enclosure with thicker material. Okay you wont have the sub bass range... but at least the sound will breathe and usually the have a such high sensivity that you can yell a full room driving from a headphone output lol. 

And... it will be cheap... they are often seen in garage sales for pennies as everyone underestimates them and think they are crap because of their looks.


----------



## Maban (Apr 13, 2016)

I did swap them. It's just standard speaker wire going to the sub. It's definitely the speaker itself.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 13, 2016)

Surprising, well, shucks.


----------



## Maban (Apr 13, 2016)

No worries though. I should be able to get a replacement faster than I received them initially. It's a good thing I'm not one of those idiots discerning consumers that boycotts something based on one failure.


----------



## Maban (Apr 14, 2016)

Got my replacements. They sound great. Definitely recommend these.

I know no one cares but the first song I listened to on them was the Hooters' Pissing In The Rhine.


----------

